# Deca and Moca?



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

I have an installer coming today to put in service for the first time at this home.
I currently have cable through the house, and run a few MOCA adapters to network various computers and assorted other devices.

I'm a bit unclear as to whether the installer will run all new lines for the DTV service (and basically just run them in parallel to my existing cable lines) or will use some of my existing cabling?

If he will use some of my existing cabling, does anyone know if MOCA and DECA will peacefully co-exist on the same wire?

Should I ask him to simply run new lines (even if he has to fish one through a wall, I can pay the 75 bucks or whatever if I need to).

This will be a SWM system with 3 HR24's according to the guy I spoke to last night, with WHDVR if that matters.

Thanks for any quick advice, should have posted this days ago, not 2 hours before he arrives 

.ds


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You'll want new and dedicated Directv lines for it to work properly.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Many thanks, I'll go that route.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

MoCA won't work with DIRECTV. That's the very reason that DIRECTV modified it and called it DECA.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> MoCA won't work with DIRECTV. That's the very reason that DIRECTV modified it and called it DECA.


Yep, totally understood that, what I was most confused by was the installer I talked to last night seemed to indicate that he might use existing cabling which made no sense to me as I figured the coax I had would not be compatible with the DTV service at all. What I didn't know is if he could use the coax to bridge something, whether that would impact MOCA. I'll presume this is a moot point and simply have him run an additional line to each of the same three areas I already have services going to. Sure it's an extra cord, but at least I know everything will work


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Guys are here... they seem pretty annoyed about running new lines... Oh boy.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> Guys are here... they seem pretty annoyed about running new lines... Oh boy.


Tell them to bad


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dravenstone said:


> Guys are here... they seem pretty annoyed about running new lines... Oh boy.


If they need to run new lines that's part of the install. Be aware though that any wall-fishing will be an extra cost. The free install includes running cable from the dish through an outside wall to the rooms needed.

- Merg


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

The Merg said:


> If they need to run new lines that's part of the install. Be aware though that any wall-fishing will be an extra cost. The free install includes running cable from the dish through an outside wall to the rooms needed.
> 
> - Merg


Yep, that's all they are doing.
No wall fishing, but they are annoyed anyway... 
These are some gruff dudes. I sure as hell hope they know what they are doing with the DECA install...


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> Yep, that's all they are doing.
> No wall fishing, but they are annoyed anyway...


Too Bad, they are annoyed for doing their job geesh

Show them my post :lol:


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Too Bad, they are annoyed for doing their job geesh
> 
> Show them my post :lol:


Ha, don't put it past me!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Keep us up to speed


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Well they just broke out the receivers, NIB HR24-500's

Guys hooking the first one up so I ask him:
So the SWM and DECA stuff is becoming second nature by now? Lot of folks getting the whole home DVR?

Nah, it's super buggy he says, half the time it doesn't work at all, hopefully yours will be ok. COX VOD is so much better anyway... 

Then more grumbling, sighing, slamming the door in and out of the backyard.

These guys are really jokers. No wonder there are so many installer complaints.

I'm just gonna grin and bear it until they're wrapped up.
Hopefully they won't screw it up and it really will just be an unpleasant few hours and I can get to using my system for tomorrow's football games without trouble.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

OK, well everything does seem to work so I'm not complaining too much, but I'll tell you what, those guys really left something to be desired. Anyway, it's all good.
VOD works, MRV works... Football starts in 90 minutes


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dravenstone said:


> OK, well everything does seem to work so I'm not complaining too much, but I'll tell you what, those guys really left something to be desired. Anyway, it's all good.
> VOD works, MRV works... Football starts in 90 minutes


Hey, good to hear about the successful install in spite of the unpleasantness and grumbling of the installers. 

For the record though, its really not the DECA signal which makes it incompatible to run the DirecTV signals on the same coax as the MoCA ones, but actually the satellite SWM carrier signals which range between 974-1790 MHz. This conflicts with the MoCA signal which is centered around 1100 MHz.


----------

